# Cf aircraft designation numbers



## Spencer100 (13 Sep 2018)

Would anyone know or have a list of the CF aircraft designation numbers. Or where I can find it.  Eg CF-100 Avro Canuck. CC-130 Lockheed Hercules.  I am looking for the numbers and the missing names and holes in the sequence.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Sep 2018)

I think this is what you're looking for...

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/aircraft-historical/aircraft-historical.page

and current...

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/aircraft.page


----------



## Spencer100 (13 Sep 2018)

Thanks. I will try to make the list. I was hoping it was in number order 100 to 188 or greater. I am interested in the holes in the sequence and the little known aircraft and programs that don't not go. I have heard that number 102 was really the Avro company's internal number for the jetliner. But the RCAF did not use it to not confuse people.


----------



## cf100mk5 (14 Sep 2018)

http://www.rwrwalker.ca/


----------



## Spencer100 (14 Sep 2018)

Cool learned that CH-178 is a Mil Mi-17-v5.  I would love to see pics of one with Canadian markings.  I would suspect that there are no pics.

And missing holes from 164 to 166


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Sep 2018)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> Cool learned that CH-178 is a Mil Mi-17-v5.  I would love to see pics of one with Canadian markings.  I would suspect that there are no pics.



Wrong.


----------



## Zoomie (16 Sep 2018)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> And missing holes from 164 to 166


You’ll be missing a few more holes from 188 to 295.


----------

